# weight of via nirone



## PixelPaul

I'm looking at getting a 2011 Bianchi Via Nirone 105 as my first "real" road bike. I've read a few reviews that this bike is "not the lightest", but the Bianchi website doesn't list any weights. Does anyone know where I can find the weight of this bike? Thanks.


----------



## BianchiTyler

PixelPaul said:


> I'm looking at getting a 2011 Bianchi Via Nirone 105 as my first "real" road bike. I've read a few reviews that this bike is "not the lightest", but the Bianchi website doesn't list any weights. Does anyone know where I can find the weight of this bike? Thanks.


Most companies do not list the weight of their bike because they weigh different amounts due to the different sizing. But with the via nirone 7 you are looking somewhere around the 20lbs mark. Maybe even 21-22lbs.


----------



## BianchiTyler

I found a website that claims the 2011 bianchi via nirone 7 weighs in at 9.3 kilograms. Which is around 20.5 lbs. I'm not sure what size they are weighing but that gives you something to go on.

here is the website
http://www.mall-sale.com/bianchi-via-nirone-7-105-compact-2011-road-bike-p-2991.html


----------



## PixelPaul

I'm guessing even 20lbs. is on the heavy side? I'm looking to improve my fitness and do some triathlon events.


----------



## spade2you

BianchiTyler said:


> Most companies do not list the weight of their bike because they weigh different amounts due to the different sizing. But with the via nirone 7 you are looking somewhere around the 20lbs mark. Maybe even 21-22lbs.


Between different sizes and the different components, too much varies. 

I'd guess it falls in the 20-22lb range somewhere.


----------



## BianchiTyler

PixelPaul said:


> I'm guessing even 20lbs. is on the heavy side? I'm looking to improve my fitness and do some triathlon events.


It depends on what you are use to! Yes 20lbs would be on the heavy side for someone wanting to race/sprint but if you are coming from a lesser bike with lesser components then this bike may be good for you. 105 is race worthy. It's not the best but definitely suitable for racing. If you only have $1200-$1300 to spend then this is not a bad bike. To get a lighter bike you will have to go carbon and then you start getting in the $2000 dollar range at least. If you replace the wheels eventually on the nirone you could easily shave off a pound to a pound and a half. (wheels are the thing most people replace first because you get the biggest advantage from that upgrade).


----------



## kbwh

PixelPaul said:


> I'm looking to improve my fitness and do some triathlon events.


Nice bike for that purpose. It's stable by design, and that's good when you put clip on bars on it. A slippier pair of wheels is nice for the races, but weight should not be an issue really.


----------

